# Swallowing a bitter lesson



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER. 

No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh Cat xxx I feel for you, I really do xx I hopethis sad experience hasnt put you off treating yourself to some nice yarn,make it again for you?? XXx


HUGS!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So very sorry. Since it is felted, could you cut it and make a bag or some other item from the fabric?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You didn't have to wash it at all. You could have pinned it to it's measurements, put a damp cloth over it, and waited for the cloth to dry. I've learned to use the no spin rinse cycle in my front loading washer after slightly shrinking my son's sweater which he was going to out grow anyway. It was only a pullover. Think of how much sadder you would've been if you spent time hand applying the zipper and then consigned it to the washer. Treat yourself to some superwash wool.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry. Since it is felted, could you cut it and make a bag or some other item from the fabric?


Oh, that is a good idea -- cut fabric and make another project. I know people who have bought used wool sweaters just for that purpose.

I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tough lesson to learn, but at least now it probably won't happen ever again. Always check washing directions. 100% wool does indeed need to stay away from washing/drying machines!

I agree - superwash wool is the way to go, especially for gifts.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely heart-breaking! All that time and money on the lovely yarn and such a disaster. Poor you. We all make mistakes so just learn from this one and move on. I think it might have been the alpaca that caused the problem as it does like to be agitated in the wash. Better luck next time


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have heard if you get--Maneandtail conditioner--it is used on horses--and soak the sweater in a soluton of water and conditioner-it will relxz the yarn and you can pull it to the size it was--Remember--I said "have heard" I never use wool so never had a chance to test that theory--Good Luck


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't throw it out though. You could use the felted fabric to make flowers or something for appliques. And you now know that you have the confidence and can make a beautiful sweater from 4 different patterns, which is an accomplishment in and of itself. Congratulations on that!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh No!! That is so sad for you. Thank you for sharing anyway. I have learned something out of this.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It was very kind and generous of you to think of someone else (your SIL) for your first designing adventure with nicer yarn. You have a good heart, cattdages! Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Someone out there was close to doing the same thing, and now she'll think twice. I wish you a happy ending to your next knitting story.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have heard that if you put it into a big pot of COLD water, add a good dose of stay soft or a good hair conditioner, and let it slowly reach a boil on a very low heat, then take it out of the water once it is cold again, it should be ok. You could try that. I have never tried it, though. Good luck.
And good wishes for the new year.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think quite a few of us have made your mistake,i know i've done it,and so has my daughter.I really feel your pain,and like me i know you are now alot wiser. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cat, I'm sorry you had a bad experience. 

The yarn's label usually tell one how to care for the yarn when washing them. Some must be hand washed.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

The thing is, what if you had given it to your SIL and she had accidentally done this!! Would you be hard on her? No, because she didn't know, and neither did you. So make another, set up a date with her and you'll have a story and a gift. Lucky her to have you.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Will make a great felted bag or slipper bottoms. Could even cut circles and make coasters.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I have felted a sweater by mistake and was so disgusted, I threw the thing in a corner of my craft area. Then later I wasted to make a felted bag with a design on it (inspired by the tree on the cover of the book AwareKnits. I realized my "mistake" could become the makings of my new design. I then felted the "mistake" some more until it was very dense, cut it into shapes and applied it to a felted bag. I got so many compliments on it ever where I went. Ended up giving it to another member of the family, so have to make another felted piece and begin all over again for me. (I also live in southern CA and do have uses for wool sweaters, so find some more lovely yarn to use and go forth and knit!)


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've read where you can cut up felted disasters and sew into a purse, phone, eyeglass holder etc.


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

another thing you could make would be a beret - cut out large circle and a head band. gather the circle. Stitch to band - add felted flower shapes to adorn .... hey presto next years present for your sister in law!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. I always wondered if there was a difference. A friend told me there wasn't. But I hadn't tried yet. I will learn from you. Thank you, very much.


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry. Since it is felted, could you cut it and make a bag or some other item from the fabric?


Great idea, at least there would be a nice sturdy purse or tote for your work


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

jdaydreams said:


> another thing you could make would be a beret - cut out large circle and a head band. gather the circle. Stitch to band - add felted flower shapes to adorn .... hey presto next years present for your sister in law!


Something to match the new sweater you may make for her?

At least SIL didn't do it, as someone else pointed out; she has enough on her plate anyway.

You are indeed a generous SIL to her!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I accidentally felted a February Lady sweater; so sad. Take heart, it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for your mistake. This brought back memories, as I had read the yarn label wrong and the same thing happened. I still haven't done anything with it as I am still disappointed in myself.


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

I have already done that!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been guilty of the same thing, now I always use a blend because I just cant keep things out of the washer, its like a magnet. Its a beacon flashing in the night, wash me wash me wash me, So sorry, i feel the pain.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry! I know zip about felting and good wool but I sympathize about the disaster.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Many of us have felted a knitted garment, we learn by our mistakes.

But I hate 'machine washable;' wool. I took weeks to make a superb entrelac jumper in expensive wool bought from Rpwan, it was white and when I finished it looked a little grubby so I put it in the machine and washed it according to the instructions. It came out almost 1/3 as big as before, it was like a short dress. 

Apparently I'm not the only one to have experienced this. It's all hand washing for me now. I've always enjoyed that, wish I hadn't been tempted to idleness.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same--- your SIL would probably put it in her washing machine. I did this to a lovely pastel blue cabled sweater when I was in my 20's . Have never ( knowingly) used wool pure wool again.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

It's easily done.
I really feel for you after all that work.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I managed to wreck the first pure wool knitted garment I made (many years ago), and have since gently handwashed all of them, regardless of what is written on the label.
No more disasters! I really feel for you, Cat, but you are a brave girl telling us about it, it was years before I admitted mine.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well we all learn the hard way unless we remember KP is at hand these days and able to ask questions and most cases get answers right quick. But you see you mistake taught me something I didn't know cause I like you grew up in N. California and the need for wool clothing isn't as great as out here in these neck of the woods. So you see your bitter lesson also taught others what not to do with wool. 

And remember always to check with KPers cause there has to be someone that has your answer or will direct you to where they feel it might be of help.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What a shame. All that work and then to have that happen. I hope you think of a felted project to make with it. Maybe a purse?


----------



## icb (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks for sharing your disaster,its a help to all who might try the same thing


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Very sorry for your bad experience...been there and done that too!


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

Think of it this way---you just made the best child's sweater in the world! Or you wait til you're over it and cut it up for a felted pktbk or something??


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So the answer is...things could be worse. I too live in So. Cal but I do have several sweaters and now I am into the shawl madness...welcome!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Though I knew better, I did it with a whole fleece. Laughed about it and told myself I didn't really like it any way, to much dirt to pick out but hey, it was cheap plus I split it with some else.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree that this sweater's story isn't over. I have never done this, but just had a " lightbulb" moment. You know the spray you buy to relax wrinkles in a garment when you can 't iron it? The whole purpose of that stuff is to relax the fibers. What if you soaked the sweater in that for a good long time, and reblocked it? It may be too far gone, but it might be worth a try. Let us know. There are no mistakes in knitting...only creative design elements!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yes!!! I think I have done that one myself. Most anoying isn't it. We all make mistakes and we learn from them. As far as I know there isn't a cure for accidental felting though. Once it is matted it stayes that way :thumbdown:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you make something by cutting it into a pattern to make.. like a change purse or eyeglass case...sew it up on your sewing machine if you have one, or simply sew it by hand...a knitting-needle caddy ..it would be like making a silk purse out of a sows ear....when life hands you a lemon make lemonade..recycle it into something new...you've learned a valuable lesson...do not despair over it...go on from there...perhaps fabric softner might relax it...


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

What a shame. We all make "misteaks".


----------



## insaneannie (Jan 28, 2011)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


  I hurt for you!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your major mistake. I know how disheartening this was for you.. 

Hopefully, you can make lemonade out of your lemon mistake.. and turn it into a treasure..

but one good thing has come out of this, You have taught us all something.. :thumbup:


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought wool sweaters at the Thrift store and made cushion covers out of them for Christmas presents. Cut off the arms, which can be made into mittens or stocking caps. Then sew up the body and slip the cushion in through the zipper opening. One of the cardigans I used had lovely silver buttons which closed the pillow opening. They were much admired by both my knitting group and the recipients. 
Go ahead and make some lemonade from that lemon - and then know that your sister in law might just have done the same thing to her lovely new sweater, so super wash is definitely the way to go for gifts.


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I did that once when I made a sweater for my father. Instead of shrinking it was stretched out big enough to fit 2 of him and he was a big man.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


I feel your pain. I did that to an afghan I received from my grandmother after her death. It is more of a rug now, but . . . I learned a very valuable lesson, as my grandmother would say "it was a relatively cheap lesson in life as no one got hurt."


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Now you have a great felted yarn to make YOURSELF a beautiful handbag!

Good on you for being so intuitive.

Hope you'll post a picture of the new item you make for yourself.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Such beautiful yarn and my heart goes out to you. It reminds me of my roommate when I was in school who took my first cashmere sweater and wash it in the washing machine in very hot water. It could fit a doll when she finish with it.

I guess we all could tell stories of mistakes we made in knitting. 

Thank you for sharing with us. We feel your pain.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

On the bright side -you now know how easy it is to felt -you can make beautiful things ì.e., purses, totes, baskets, etc.!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


My condolences. I too live in So Cal and as you know, the weather has been very chilly the past month or so, so nice warm wooly sweaters are welcome. I usually make sweaters for either me or my DH with light weight wool blends. In fact I just got some from Connecticut what is 80% wool, 20% Samoyed down. A gauge of 24 sts to 4" usually does the trick for a nice light weight garment for our chilly fall/winter weather.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I think maybe many of us have been there done that with something wool at one time or another . Hard to learn the hard way but it happens and we all learn and move on I did it to a sweater of my late husbands which neither he or I knew was wool, before I truly learned to read labels in gifts and young married at the time. We did live and learn from our mistakes . You will never do that again I can tell you from experience


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I put my husband sweater in a new washing machine and it came out a few sizes smaller,When I told my friend she asked if a would do the same for a cardigan she had,I said yes but dont blame me if it gos wrong,Out came they cardigan it had got even longer.It was almost down to her knees


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

I too learned that bitter lesson. I had a baby sweater given to me years ago and wasn't told it was wool. well the baby sweater turned into a doll sweater. what a shock. that was 49 years ago when we only had wringer machines. that and having children allergic to wool made me stay away from wool for years. now I am back using it.

I am so sorry after all your hard work. special knitter's hugs coming your way.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely try the conditioner trick. It sounds as though your work was well and truly felted, so it may be to no avail, but you'll know you've tried every tip to bring it back.
I have rescued a slightly felted sweater using good hair conditioner. I did not use hot water...just cold.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh bummer.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I made my husband a pair of cotswold socks with Knit Picks stroll fingering yarn which is supposedly machine washable and dryable. He does his own personal wash and he asked if he could machine wash and I said yes. Well the first time he washed them they came out partially felted. I couldn't be upset because he asked and I probably would have done the same thing. I will try blocking them and see if I can get them to fit .If that doesn't work I will try franci6810's suggestion on page one of this post, although I really can't see how boiling will not felt them more.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry about your sweater. Try to remember next time to read the care instructions on the yarn label before blocking. Most wool yarn will felt if washed in the washing machine.


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

One additional positive outcome.....you've unintentionally learned something about felting which is another wonderful craft. You might want to make notes on the yarn and actions you took so that in the future, you could repeat (or avoid) the results you achieved. I know I've thought to myself after a trying experience that I would never forget what I did but,.......you surprise yourself, realizing you don't recall some aspect of your process or the specific yarn fiber combo. 

Happy future knitting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry that this happened!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh tears! I can't imagine going to all of that work and seeing that happen. You have enlightened the rest of us about hand wash and gentle cycle. I know that isn't much of a cancellation, but thank you for telling us.


----------



## annfran (Dec 24, 2012)

As they say: "Thanks for sharing" I would have done the same thing!!! Gentle cycle sounds good to me but thanks to you I now know better. You can always give the "felted" wool to a quilter they love to applique that stuff and it's pretty. Snowing here, 11 inches and still at it.....Annfran


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> I managed to wreck the first pure wool knitted garment I made (many years ago), and have since gently handwashed all of them, regardless of what is written on the label.
> No more disasters! I really feel for you, Cat, but you are a brave girl telling us about it, it was years before I admitted mine.


I needed the sympathy from people who would understand so I turned to my KP friends! You have all made me feel a little better knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had this experience. I like the idea of cutting the original project up and making something else.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry. Since it is felted, could you cut it and make a bag or some other item from the fabric?


When you get lemons......
One Christmas I crocheted about 50 snowflakes to send in Christmas cards. I blocked them ever so carefully with cheap old straight pins.......all the corners rusted! So I took a picture, made a card and wrote "Happy Holidays and may your snowflakes never rust" It was one of my best cards even though everyone always expects an ornament each year


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a saying that has applied to many of my personal life disasters! "This, too, shall pass". Thanks for sharing the warning!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Ouch! Hard lesson to learn, yet we've all done it! I did it with a pair of socks that were all cables. No amount of stretching would get then on my feet :roll: 
But keep on knitting....that's what we do. Knit and learn!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow, that would be horrible.... but....lesson learned. Move passed this frustrating episode and, hopefully, you can make something beautiful from the felted sweater. And when you do let us see it :thumbup:


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been a knitter for almost 50 years. I can recall a similar experience with a beautiful (at least it was at first) mohair jacket. I read the label from the yarn and it said it could be hand-washed. Wrong!!! It, too, ended up matted and felted and consigned to the trash. I cried bitter tears over that one but have never made that mistake again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What a frustration. Did you take a photo of the sweater before the disaster?

I would say cut it for felted somethings or others. But the suggestions of washing with a conditioner would not hurt to try. Let the rest of us know if it works.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am sorry for your experience but I am glad it posted today. I got a winder and swift for Christmas and I am off to my favorite LYS to get some yarn. I usually knit with acrylics but wanted to branch out. Your experience helped to remind me to pay attention to the label and not get carried away in the beauty of the yarn. Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I see where you could try the 'Mane and Tail' Conditioner.. it couldn't hurt.. if it doesn't work you could make to bottle holders out of the sleeves and a nice tote or even beautiful bag out of the body of the sweater... Think of it this way... at least your SIL didn't mess it up... she would of felt real bad.. look up felted material...I bet there are lots of other things you could make with the sweater... super wash isn't all that much better.. it says NOT to put it in the dryer.. I made some socks out of it.. and in the dryer they went... they are usable. they didn't shrink they just don't look as nice as they should...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

This is actually something I learned here at KP: Things felt not JUST due to the hot water, but agitation too. That's why a washing machine is a bad idea, even on gentle cycle. And apparently even in cold water, which is how I felted the first sweater I ever made one time -- washed it in cold water in a washing machine. I never figured out why that project went bad until I learned about the "agitation" piece of the formula.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I have made beautiful handbags with felted sweaters. Go for it!


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

My daughter washed a Norwegian sweater I purchased for my son-in-law, now it is not big enough for my grandson. I did the same when I first started knitting withnaran wool. Going to Canada in April, flying into Calgary, can anyone tell me of any wool shops in the area?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I would hang it, framed or on a little hanger, over the washer as a reminder to myself to read directions. Should anyone else comment on it I would tell them I thought it made a great wall hanging in my laundry room.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

as everyone has said, you are not alone


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry. Since it is felted, could you cut it and make a bag or some other item from the fabric?


that what I would do-- cough cough - have done. It makes a great bag and you will get many compliments on it hey maybe your SIL would like it!!!!


----------



## KayCeee (Sep 13, 2012)

I was going to say the same as most as soon as I read your post (though I am sure it will be little comfort, it is at least something to do rather than cry leaning over it) which is to use the felt it made. 

I do have one bit to add which is, depending on if it had designs in it, maybe those lovely designs may have felted well too and can become quite useful. You'd be amazed just how much you can do with a piece of felt. Do you bead? Embroider? You could turn this gorgeous sweater, now felted, into dozens of beautiful focal art pieces either for use as jewelry or accents to a whole new sweater or coat...pins, focal beads, charms, key chain fobs...can all be made from pieces of your now felted art. You've heard of altered books,..right? Same thing applies.

(PS - I'd love to see a picture of it. Maybe seeing it, we could offer some ideas on how to alter the sweater into which other art form. )


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Omg i feel bad for you. How you wrote it i pictured a comedian telling the story. I did have a tiny chuckle. Because it could happen to me.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Keep it!!! Now you have felt.....not what was intended, I know....but it can be used as a flower, or some other decoration......I bought a felted..OLD...wool scarf at Goodwill for pennies because the yarn was beautiful.....I made ornaments and special name tags out of it....probably someone was as distressed as you over the felting of their scarf....
julie


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I too live in California and did something similar early in my knitting career. After I dried my tears, I cut the felt and made myself two rolls in which I store my crochet hooks and dpn's. Now I have unique storage that works and it is a constant reminder to closely follow the laundering instructions on the ball band. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I once made a beautiful pair of slacks (sewn). Then, by accident I threw them in the wash. My adult pair of slacks came out looking like a tot's pair of pants.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd give it to her anyway, wrapped, along with a bottle of wine. The two of you can sit down and have a good laugh together. Live and learn, right?


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry, this happened to you.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened. Do you have a teddy bear it would fit?


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, but couldn't it fit someone else, a child, perhaps...It would surely be nice and warm. Donate it to a charity in a cold climate?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Lots of care about your difficult sweater. But do not let it stop you from using wool or any other yarn besides acrylic from now on. Leason learned unfortunately the hard way. But sharing it with us is way cool. Because so many of us understand your situation. I was going to say heartache but that is just soo emotional


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Knitry said:


> This is actually something I learned here at KP: Things felt not JUST due to the hot water, but agitation too. That's why a washing machine is a bad idea, even on gentle cycle. And apparently even in cold water, which is how I felted the first sweater I ever made one time -- washed it in cold water in a washing machine. I never figured out why that project went bad until I learned about the "agitation" piece of the formula.


See...I thought I had that figured out too because I have a front-load machine. It doesn't agitate - too smart for my own good obviously.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a sad sad story! I once did that by accident to a scrumptious lace scarf that had taken weeks and weeks to knit. Hand washing is the way to go.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel for you. When I was a teenager in the last century, I had a pink angora sweater with a white angora collar that I loved. I used to wash it by hand and dry it rolled in a towel. One day my mother decided to save me the trouble. I ended up with a tiny pink clutch purse. And I really did love that sweater.


----------



## geckogirlky (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this story with us. I was just about to treat myself to some wool to give it a go. You have no doubt saved me much grief and anguish since yarn is not cheap when you are on a tight budget. Thank you!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Maxine1944 said:


> I once made a beautiful pair of slacks (sewn). Then, by accident I threw them in the wash. My adult pair of slacks came out looking like a tot's pair of pants.


Oh! That reminds me of when my best friend knitted me a pair of trousers and I did the same. Never dared tell her, she died lat year so I can confess.

he might still see this of course ...


----------



## jvestal (Dec 27, 2012)

My "disaster" experience was with socks. First sock, scrumptious yarn and hours invested in the project! Turned out to be a real mess and I had NO interest in making the second one. So I framed the mess and put a label on the frame that says "Sometimes you just have to hang it up!" Reminds me to just enjoy the process.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I never wash sweaters made from wool, I send to cleaners and read them the riot act so they won't shrink them! funny, I never block either, to me they always look same if I do or don't. I guess I am one of those weird knitters....


----------



## evelene (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, what's SlL? I know, I'm dumb!!


----------



## oceanplace (Dec 11, 2012)

We have all learned a lesson here at your expense. So sorry this happened but you still are upbeat and not so hard on yourself. You have a great attitude for your mistake and thank you from those of us who could make the same mistake.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

Sister-in-Law


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Will it fit a child or a doll? There was a "boiled wool jacket" craze some years ago and it sounds as if you are ready or it! 
I think you should buy a doll it will fit and keep if for a souvenir to enjoy. 
That or wait until you SIL and brother have a child it will fit. Then, tell them the story, including the part about your brother not calling. By then, it will be very funny.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just for the record, I have been knitting since last March and really liking it.

I took some lessons to get started at a lys and was told by the owner that BLOCKING is out! A thing of the past.

Just wanted to relay this information. 

I don't intend to ever knit a sweater for Me or anyone else so I probably would never run in to having to think about blocking.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas to you.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I took some lessons to get started at a lys and was told by the owner that BLOCKING is out! A thing of the past.
> 
> Fisherwoman


I've never blocked in almost 70 years, can't see the point.

Mary Fisher


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I think a lot of us have done that - but hopefully only once!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


Start all over, same pattern, same yarn, make it for YOU!! Then, put it on and HUG YOURSELF!! Then add an extra hug from all of us here on KP!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is sad! But like some others said you could have saved some other people from doing that. I did that to a sweater I got a Good Will store. It was so pretty! I admire you too for branching out "Ya gotta try stuff" is always what I say to myself when something doesn't work out quite right! Course I'm still chicken to even try a sweater!! If I can learn to make a pair of gloves and a Need a Hug Bear maybe then I'll try a sweater! good luck I bet your next project will be beautiful!


ggmakat16 said:


> The thing is, what if you had given it to your SIL and she had accidentally done this!! Would you be hard on her? No, because she didn't know, and neither did you. So make another, set up a date with her and you'll have a story and a gift. Lucky her to have you.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I certainly won't preach..... been there myself. But if you still have the doorstop/sweater try washing in Dawn. It has helped some of my miswashed items, just make sure it soaks overnight. an other option is soaking it in conditioner first. Just never ever put the sweater in the dryer. Airdry only.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cattdages-I bet if everyone on KP (myself included) who has accidently felted something put $1 into a pot, we could probably buy lots of yarn to use for charity knitting!!! It's a hard lesson to learn but one you will never forget. Cut up the felted hoodie and use it to make a bag, make drink coasters. etc. Put the "disaster" to good use. Denise


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my experiencee, similar,,

My new grandma in laW,MADE A GREAT SWEATER SET FOR MY FIRST BABY. NOt INTO ANY WOOL i DID NOT KNOW ABOUT ITS CARE AND SHRUNK IT TO DOLL SIZEEEE.
HORRORSSSSS.. i ASKED HER TO KNIT ONE FOR THE 2ND BABYYYY, 16 MONTHS TOUNGER, SHE SAIDD,. i MADE YOU ONE ALREADY,

i TOLD HER OF THE DISASTER, ASKED iF i BOT THE YRN WOULD SHE?
[ sHE WAS so FAST AT IT, THE TUCK LONG NEEDLES UNDER HER ARMS] ooopps soory of the caps,,] and agreeds as I said I wanted one for him as well, of her hand.
She was a sweety anyway.. So I can feel your emotions,, be of good cheer!
It is not our first nor last error, but we learn..


----------



## gloucestershire (May 16, 2012)

After all that work I feel for you


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Vique said:


> Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.


LOL that definitely deserves some contemplation! I don't think you "block" sheep wet or dry either, but I could be wrong.... :lol:


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I made slippers to felt for the entire extended family. Finished knitting the last few on our drive to michigan from arizona. Went to a laundra mat to felt the lot of them and the cold water pipe had frozed up and the washers filled with only the super hot water. I was so cold inside i waited in the car thinking they would need a couple washer runs to fully shrink. Went in and they were tiny. Like could fit elves. I lost every pair, 13 sets. I cried and cried and the family just thought it was charming. We all laugh now when i give them their yearly pair of slippers. Hard bitter ugly pill. 

I saw a wool ease product at a yarn store and the shop cleark said it was wonderful! Anyone ever tried this on accidental felting?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


Oh no! You are not a dummy, I'm sure we have all done something like it at some time. Can you recycle the material into something else? A grocery bag, doll sweater?


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Front loading washing machines agitate a different way and do cause felting. I made a bag from Noro yarn and felted it in the machine. It turned out well and my daughter still uses it. Hand washing is the way to go.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Vique said:


> Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.


Because they're not agitated.


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

I can totally relate. The good thing is that now it's been done and after the sharp hurt is gone you can use yarns like that again and make something you'll love again. The remembrance will always be there but as a dim regret and a lesson. When my 3rd child (daughter) was born my sister sent a lovely sweater for her from Alaska. It was hooded but zipped up the back. I loved that sweater. Washed it in the washer and wound up with a piece of felt. Back then people didn't felt things on purpose. She is 52 now and I still think of that sweater but I haven't done that again.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned this? Get a shampoo that is totally synthetic - not real soap, ask your hairdresser - cheap ones are apt to be synthetic. Mix a couple spoonfuls in a basin of water without raising suds. Soak the shrunken sweater for several hours or overnight. Then gently squeeze it out, don't rinse. Gently pull the sweater out to the size you want. Lay it flat, pulling and shaping. to dry. The synthetic shampoo is suppose to relax the fibers that have kinked up to cause the shrinkage. I had success with this technique years ago and don't remember the brand of shampoo I used. If something is seriously felted I'm sure it might not work, but once thru a short, gentle cycle? maybe?
By the way I wouldn't try the hand wash cycle with wool until I had tried it on some old wool item I didn't want anymore. I"d trace it first so I could see if it had shrunk even a tiny bit!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

You have my condolences. I have made many a mistake and ruined something I made. Take heart though these mistakes have made me a better knitter and I'm sure it will make you one too.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Vique said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.
> ...


Ok now I have visions of sheep agitating in the washer, yikes!!!!
(Is cold water tide okay for them?)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, that's too bad, but it's not too late to UPcycle the sweater into something or several somethings else, like a bowl you can use the sleeves to cover a plain glass flower vase as I've seen in several decorator magazines. The fronts can be used as an Ipod or a kindle cover.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> Vique said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.
> ...


 Well, yes, it's the movement of the agitation in the washer that does the felting of wool.

But, just in case, don't get the sheep upset or angry. . .


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

To those who offered solutions to "unfelt"-felting is permanent. Nothing will take it back to it's original state. It's not just a matter of shrinkage but also the individual fibers tangle. The hot water opens the scales of the fiber, the agitation causes the fibers to tangle, and the cooldown closes the scales, making the tangle permanent. Once felted, the only thing left to do is toss the sweater or cut it up (felting doesn't unravel much) and turn it into something else (it can be machine sewn). Denise


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Mystikerin said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > Vique said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > Vique said:
> ...


Have you ever tried making a sheep upset or angry?

A ram can see red easily but we don't use their fleece, it might be felted.

This thread drift could get out of hand ... :?


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

evelene said:


> Sorry, what's SlL? I know, I'm dumb!!


Sister In Law


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

jvestal said:


> My "disaster" experience was with socks. First sock, scrumptious yarn and hours invested in the project! Turned out to be a real mess and I had NO interest in making the second one. So I framed the mess and put a label on the frame that says "Sometimes you just have to hang it up!" Reminds me to just enjoy the process.


Lemons ---> lemonade. Good for you.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


Ewe!!! The comment was really very tacky of me. Sorry, but I just could NOT resist.

At the very least, I should have expressed my most sincere sympathy for cattdages and the others here who have had a similar experience.

And that would include myself, also, as I had a wonderful Mennonite neighbor lady -- the one who taught me to knit -- make me a sweater as a gift for highschool graduation (a bazillion years ago -- yes, they had schools back then). It got accidentally thrown in the wash a couple of years later, and came out very sad.

How I wish I'd kept it, even damaged as it was, as a momento of that woman's love.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> a wonderful Mennonite neighbor lady -- the one who taught me to knit -- make me a sweater as a gift for highschool graduation (a bazillion years ago -- yes, they had schools back then). It got accidentally thrown in the wash a couple of years later, and came out very sad.
> 
> How I wish I'd kept it, even damaged as it was, as a momento of that woman's love.


You know I WOULD have kept it, I couldn't have thrown it away. I keep everything given to me ... it seems insulting to put such things in the bin. You should see the drawers full of birthday, anniversary and Christmas cards of over sixty years ...


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my dear,you are not alone. We have all learned some hard lessons at one time or another. Mine was with an adult size sweater in gorgeous baby lamma wool. Expensive,soft as butter,christmas sweater with a lot of duplicate stiching as well. Yup! my daughter wore it once then washed it and it was small enough for a doll. Now they only get acrylics. Do make YOURSELF a lovely new one and it will remind you every time you wear it to have a good laugh. Happy new year and Happy knitting. Dee


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, what a experience. Thanks for sharing, because anyone who is new to wool could have done this. What great ideas everyone has.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

But, just in case, don't get the sheep upset or angry. . .[/quote]

Have you ever tried making a sheep upset or angry?

A ram can see red easily but we don't use their fleece, it might be felted.

This thread drift could get out of hand ... :?[/quote]

Ewe!!! The comment was really very tacky of me. Sorry, but I just could NOT resist.

Seriously, I appreciate the humor. Gotta laugh.


----------



## hseekings (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh bless you we all make stupid mistakes but don't throw it out cut it up and use the bits for something it made my heart sink for you when I read your message big hugs sent your way xxx


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

So sorry about your lesson but perhaps you can salvage something by using the felt to make something else, perhaps a felted purse?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> Vique said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.
> ...


In other words don't upset them because they might become agitated.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Thirty years age I bought a beautiful red sweater at Macy's and paid more than $100. For it. We moved to Florida where we have few days that we can wear wool. One day my husband washed it by accident and turned it into a child size heavy sweater. That weekend my son was graduating in Tallahassee and a friend of his came from New Orleans and brought his 7 year old daughter. when they left N.O., it was over 70 degrees and by the time they got to Florida, it was 26 degrees. That child size sweater keep that child warm.

You can make slippers oe ugg like boots or purses. The sleeves can provide the straps or leather or chain belts can be used for straps. Line it with fabric from a dress that is due for the thrift store. Look at your costume jewelry and adorn your purse with some gaudy, but beautiful pin. Then carry it with pride.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the sheep's wool is felted. Just try and get your fingers down thru the wool to touch their skin. To make yarn, the wool has to be carded and carded and carded ... to comb it out. At least, that my experience.


----------



## grannypat99 (Jun 22, 2012)

cattdages said:


> See...I thought I had that figured out too because I have a front-load machine. It doesn't agitate - too smart for my own good obviously.


I'm so glad you said that, because I thought the same thing! Now, I'll know not to try it. Thank you!

Several years ago, when they were first married, my son-in-law washed and accidentally felted my daughter's favorite wool sweater. They gave it to my three year old granddaughter, and she was able to wear it for two winters. In fact, she was so proud of it that whenever she wore it she would tell everyone to "look at the sweater my Uncle Matt made me!"


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Been there...done that! That's how we learn!
You're brave to share your experience!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you! Better experience next time! Please don't give up, it will work the next time! And be sure to tell you sister-in-law not to machine wash the wool!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I"m so sorry, cut the thing up and make a bag. :-( :-(


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

OUCH!!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

oh no! did you take pix as you went so that you can refer to them in the future when you decide to do the combination of patterns again? i'm glad that you did enjoy using the special yarn, hate that it felted when you put all that work into it tho.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel very bad for you....I know because I did the same only it was a sweater I had made for me. I know you won't give up. Post a picture of what ever you make from the mistake and if you do try the suggestions given to try to "fix" it with softeners let us know if it works!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

That is an awful thing to happen but don't let it put you off knitting with wool. I only knit in wool. I think if I am going to put all the effort into knitting an item, then why not use the best. Actually we can buy wool here which is now machine washable.

Try again.

Judy : :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh Cat I really feel bad for you after all that work and that it had turned out so beautifully. On the bright side if there is one thing, I bet you never have this happen again. We all make mistakes, that's what makes us humans.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Tough lesson to learn, but at least now it probably won't happen ever again. Always check washing directions. 100% wool does indeed need to stay away from washing/drying machines!
> 
> I agree - superwash wool is the way to go, especially for gifts.


Although I warned him not to, favorite grandson put his woolese hand-knit hat in the dryer to get it dry before going back out into the snow and it shrank. He only gets acrylic hats now.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I too have done this ......Twice Ugh! Once with a Laura Ashley fairilse shop bought which I eventually cut up and made a bag to keep my WIP.To this day I cant look at it with pleasure. The other I had taken 18 months to complete ,my friend had hunted all over for special buttons to suit,The Rowan tweed was the perfect colour . Put it in on the cool wash (not wearing my specs.) went up stairs ....40 mins later happened to look at the washer ...hot wash ..need I say any more ? I still feel the pain.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


OH! I feel SO bad for you! That is a terrible experience! I can't imagine the pain! I do think you should tell you SIL tho......she should know how much you love her even if it did go awry! I would have sat right down and cried! :-(


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

grannypat99 said:


> cattdages said:
> 
> 
> > See...I thought I had that figured out too because I have a front-load machine. It doesn't agitate - too smart for my own good obviously.
> ...


THAT'S CUTE! All's well that ends well in this case, huh??


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

ChocPieMom said:


> mirl56 said:
> 
> 
> > Tough lesson to learn, but at least now it probably won't happen ever again. Always check washing directions. 100% wool does indeed need to stay away from washing/drying machines!
> ...


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh dear, I really feel for you.I had a similar experience when knitting a sweater for myself, (which is a very rare occurrence). I was so proud that I'd actually finished it,and I had even added some pretty embroidery around the collar.
On the first wash I put it on a gentle wash(combined washer/drier,) and then a tumble dry straight after.What a disaster!
When I removed the sweater it was so soft and I was really pleased but when I tried it on,the sleeves had grown so much, they reached the floor!!!!
 I was gutted and vowed never to knit myself a sweater again. I may succumb one day, but for now I am more than happy to knit for others and they can do the washing


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

You poor thing. But why did you feel the need to wash a new sweater? Better luck next time!!!!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> I think the sheep's wool is felted. Just try and get your fingers down thru the wool to touch their skin. To make yarn, the wool has to be carded and carded and carded ... to comb it out. At least, that my experience.


It's not felted, even on Icelandic sheep, just a thick under-layer. The difference is that even if you could pull out the yarn from the 'felted' jumper you wouldn't be able to card it, the scales on the wool (as someone here said) are holding onto each other and won't be separated.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

AAAWWW I am so sorry that happened to you. Cheer up I am sure this has happened to many knitters. <3


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Nan of four said:


> You poor thing. But why did you feel the need to wash a new sweater? Better luck next time!!!!


2 reasons really...mostly I wanted it to smell nice, but also dog hair :roll:


----------



## KayCeee (Sep 13, 2012)

Vique said:


> Why don't sheep shrink or turn to stone when they get wet? Just a thought.


Because nothing like soap is aggitating their wool?


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

So sorry it happened to you, but, you now know that you have the confidence and can make a beautiful sweater from 4 different patterns, which is an accomplishment in and of itself. Congratulations on that!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh that sucks. I am sure you won't be doing that again.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

You could have spun the sweater in machine but unless it is labelled superwash wool NEVER EVER machine wool. I hand wash wool sweaters in the sink then straight into machine on spin cycle and i have been doing this for 40 years ( gulp, am i really that old !! )

Wool fibre under a microscope is like a snake skin. When you wash it in a machine it makes all the little scales rise up and tangle together due to the agitation ie felt. This caused by hot water and agitation. Spinning does not cause agitation and therefor does not felt the fibres.
A spun sweater has water taken out of it, therefor does not have the weight of heavy water to pull it out of shape and will dry quickly


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> You could have spun the sweater in machine but unless it is labelled superwash wool NEVER EVER machine wool. I hand wash wool sweaters in the sink then straight into machine on spin cycle and i have been doing this for 40 years ( gulp, am i really that old !! )
> 
> Wool fibre under a microscope is like a snake skin. When you wash it in a machine it makes all the little scales rise up and tangle together due to the agitation ie felt. This caused by hot water and agitation. Spinning does not cause agitation and therefor does not felt the fibres.
> A spun sweater has water taken out of it, therefor does not have the weight of heavy water to pull it out of shape and will dry quickly


That is great to know and does make a lot of sense. Thanks for your input/wisdom!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my heart is breaking for you. 

I have knitted my kids hats and scarves and other things and told them if it needs to be rinsed out BRING IT HOME TO ME. I have made them hats that needed to be felted to fit, so they knows what happens.

If you have any of the yarn left over you could cut it up, make a purse, seam it (with extreme difficulty and would use one of those huge pointy needles that look like an arrowhead) rewash it and the newly added yarn should felt and become less noticible.

All natural fibers felt, some faster and denser than others. Icelandic wool, really felts. Wool felts. Alpaca felts, but it takes longer. Haven't tried llama, camel or yak, would assume that it would felt deprending on the micron count. 

What makes most things felt is hot soapy water that is aggitated and then plunge into cold water. That is why if you place a raw fleece in warm water with some Dawn and do not touch it or move it,let it soak, drain the water and then replace/lay it in a warm or hot water rinse and do not move it it does not felt.

May 2013 bring you great joy and wonderful knitting time


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I was about 13 when I "helped" Ma launder my baby sister's clothes. Good hot water, plenty of detergent, and rinsed 3x in ice-cold water. Her diapers came out wonderfully clean.
Her hand crocheted/knit sweaters and blankets? Well......
There were some CLEAN DOLL CLOTHES. I was astonished and Ma was too flabbergasted to get mad.

And people STILL preach against 100% acrylic, good ole RED HEART for hand mades! Um-hmm :?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> And people STILL preach against 100% acrylic, good ole RED HEART! Um-hmm :?


It's not difficult to wash woollen items with care. You don't NEED to use a machine.

Acrylic yarn makes harsh-feeling knitwear which is nothing like as warm as wool and sometimes stretches out of shape.

Nothing's perfect but give me animal products any time.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

cattdages said:


> This year I decided I had the confidence to branch out to some "nicer" yarns and something other than acryllic. Now, in my defense I live in Southern California so my exposure to wool extends to exactly 2 sweaters. So I get all ambitious and buy this scrumptious 50% baby llama/wool yarn (luckily on clearance at Little Knits) and decide to make my SIL a cabled hoodie - mostly because I feel bad for her that she has to live with my brother... So I find 4 patterns which all together make the sweater I want and I knit it up and it's BEAUTIFUL and I love it. I decide to block it before I put in the zipper and - here's where you're all going to exclaim "you dummy!" - I think...'well, what's the difference between the gentle wash cycle and hand wash? I'll just put it on a short cycle'. Yup. It felted the sweater. It came out like cement. Totally ruined. No amount of tugging, pinning, steaming or crying is going to fix it. It's a total loss...UNMITIGATED DISASTER.
> 
> No need to preach, I have learned my lesson. Just wanted to share my bitter lesson so you other amateurs may learn from my mistake. On the bright side...I never heard from my peach of a brother at all over Christmas so I didn't have to face telling my SIL about it. Merry Christmas to me


If I were you, I'd add handles and sew up a new purse from it


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > And people STILL preach against 100% acrylic, good ole RED HEART! Um-hmm :?
> ...


 And if you or the person for whom you are knitting are allergic to animal fibres? :|


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


Got a point there! I always am concerned somewhat when I don't know whether or not a person for whom I am making something has any allergies to animal fibers. Not having been knitting for a long as I think MOST of you have, I usually stick with yarns that are not quite so costly.... you mentioned good ole Red Heart. I have used my share of that, for sure.....tho I do find it irritates my fingers more than some other kinds.....and there ARE other acrylics that are softer, less irritating to work with. I have found that hand washing/blocking all my sweaters (hand-knit or not) keeps them in the best condition.....whether they are made of "fine yarns" or not!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jennyp1 said:


> My daughter washed a Norwegian sweater I purchased for my son-in-law, now it is not big enough for my grandson. I did the same when I first started knitting withnaran wool. Going to Canada in April, flying into Calgary, can anyone tell me of any wool shops in the area?


You might ask Designer 1234 .She lives close to Calgary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If it makes anyone feel better here is my story. My dh worked for the Railroad when we were first married. He used the mule gloves for work. I couldn't stand the oil on them. I washed them and he got called to work. He was on the extra board. I panicked. Put them in the microwave. They shrunk up soooo small. He has little hands but it was so funny. He was mad. LOL Still talks about those gloves. They were made out of leather.:0


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If it makes anyone feel better here is my story. My dh worked for the Railroad when we were first married. He used the mule gloves for work. I couldn't stand the oil on them. I washed them and he got called to work. He was on the extra board. I panicked. Put them in the microwave. They shrunk up soooo small. He has little hands but it was so funny. He was mad. LOL Still talks about those gloves. They were made out of leather.:0


We all get to live and learn, don't we???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janci said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes anyone feel better here is my story. My dh worked for the Railroad when we were first married. He used the mule gloves for work. I couldn't stand the oil on them. I washed them and he got called to work. He was on the extra board. I panicked. Put them in the microwave. They shrunk up soooo small. He has little hands but it was so funny. He was mad. LOL Still talks about those gloves. They were made out of leather.:0
> ...


Yes I only did it once. Lol


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

jvestal said:


> My "disaster" experience was with socks. First sock, scrumptious yarn and hours invested in the project! Turned out to be a real mess and I had NO interest in making the second one. So I framed the mess and put a label on the frame that says "Sometimes you just have to hang it up!" Reminds me to just enjoy the process.


I LOVE that! How brilliant! That is what I will do on my next mess-up...yes, cat...u r not alone...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh bummer.


So sorry for your mistake. This is not exactly the same but I sent an expensive leather jacket to the cleaners and got back a jacket that fit a six year old!! I thought it was my inexpensive vinil jacket so they only gave me a fourth of the cost. It was the jacket I wore everywhere and I still miss it. Can't find another like it. Flat front, side pockets, hood. Nice to read so many positive viewpoints. When given lemons, make lemonade?


----------

